# Snowmans Beagles



## paradork (Jul 27, 2010)

Been searching for a beagle and found a few. Called on a few different breeders and I finally put my name on a beagle from Rick Snow. Seems to have a level head and be a guy that won't feed you BS. One seller i contacted wouldn't sell me a dog until he started them and picked his 3. I lost his number for a reason. A week later he calls me up offering me the one male pup he is willing to sell. Its guys like this that make me nervous buying a dog.
Anyhow, talking with rick i started to trust again. Can't find much about him or his kennel on the internet, might go along with the no BS hunting dogs he claims to sell and that in my eyes is a good thing. I posted earlier about a hare dog for the cold and snow we get up north. He runs his dogs in the same stuff i do. Anyhow, has anyone bought one of his dogs, run with his line of hound or any experience with Snowmans Beagles. Talking with him my pup will be born around Oct 1 which kinda sucks, so i'm planning on having him lightly start it and pick it up around christmas.


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

Reality Check! He won't be ready this season.I like your enthusiasm, but hunting over him at four months is really pushing it.Training yes, commands yes, he will need his/her time to develop. Good luck !


----------



## paradork (Jul 27, 2010)

Wasn't planning on hunting this season, just started enough that i can take him into small pockets and the pup will have some sort of clue what to do.


----------



## Jim Orman (Aug 21, 2012)

went and ran with Rick years ago. At that time his dogs didn't show much hunt or what I would call snow nose JMHO . We had dogs from down south that we ran with him and they had more hunt and nose . Before you ever buy a pup from anyone go run with there hounds and watch how they hunt, and how they run a track. You may not be able to see the mother but after watching the rest of a persons dogs you get a idea what kind of hounds they run JMHO .


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I've only dealt with a handful of dogs in my years but I believe, given the time and opportunity any dog can be a good hunter.
I know the one I have now, if I was a breed type, most likely would been a cull long ago (he was a rescue). It took him a long time to catch on but he complimented my other beagle by being about totally opposite than he was. Between the two of them I knew exactly what was going on. 
Now that he's 9, he still has amazing drive and desire, easy to call off a track, excellent house dog and a damned good companion. He does have some separation anxiety but I am far from perfect too.

Bottom line is that I believe every dog has it in them, some it may take more work/time than others and breeding may help some but is no substitute for time/work.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

JMO - not all beagles have it in them. Some may never have it. Beagles will drive you crazy looking for a good one. I would look at the sire & dam run before buying a pup. Even if they have "field champ" before their name, doesn't mean they run like you expect. What do you do with a beagle that runs a rabbit back-track as readily as forward?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

sgc said:


> JMO - not all beagles have it in them. Some may never have it. Beagles will drive you crazy looking for a good one. I would look at the sire & dam run before buying a pup. Even if they have "field champ" before their name, doesn't mean they run like you expect. What do you do with a beagle that runs a rabbit back-track as readily as forward?


You turn it around and get it going the right way
My goal started out to get em a rabbit a day 365. Pretty lofty goal so I figured 3-6 a week was better than nothing.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

No offense, but I've had/seen some pretty bad beagles over the years. Backtracking was just one major fault. IMO it's better to try & buy from a reputable breeder then a backyard breeder.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Someone (very wise) said on this forum once:

"A dog is like an ATM, you only get out of, what you put in."


I've met some pretty stupid dogs in my day, I think it reflects more on the owner's handling than it does the breed or individual dog.

A friend once told me that his dog was stupid as the day is long. I asked him, "What do you do with it?" His reply was "Well, I feed it" :lol:


----------



## Jim Orman (Aug 21, 2012)

Now That's Funny !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

just to clarify - I wasn't saying Jim Snow was a backyard beagle, I don't know him. Re-reading my post I saw where it could have been misinterpreted.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

paradork said:


> Been searching for a beagle and found a few. Called on a few different breeders and I finally put my name on a beagle from Rick Snow. Seems to have a level head and be a guy that won't feed you BS. One seller i contacted wouldn't sell me a dog until he started them and picked his 3. I lost his number for a reason. A week later he calls me up offering me the one male pup he is willing to sell. Its guys like this that make me nervous buying a dog.
> Anyhow, talking with rick i started to trust again. Can't find much about him or his kennel on the internet, might go along with the no BS hunting dogs he claims to sell and that in my eyes is a good thing. I posted earlier about a hare dog for the cold and snow we get up north. He runs his dogs in the same stuff i do. Anyhow, has anyone bought one of his dogs, run with his line of hound or any experience with Snowmans Beagles. Talking with him my pup will be born around Oct 1 which kinda sucks, so i'm planning on having him lightly start it and pick it up around christmas.


Man I need to locate Mr. Snow. Anyone that can welp a pup Oct 1 and have it started by dec 25 is the beagle guy I need.


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

sgc said:


> No offense, but I've had/seen some pretty bad beagles over the years. Backtracking was just one major fault. IMO it's better to try & buy from a reputable breeder then a backyard breeder.


Agree. Not saying the backyard breeder may not provide a great hound but your chances are greater with a proven line. 

I also agree that training and time spent in the field with a pup enhances its performance and can make a so-so hound a decent hunter. However, not all beagles have the desire to hunt and nothing you do will give it to them. They may jump one and sound off and even run for a while but lose interest and give up when things get tough. I want a beagle that won't quit and not all have that quality.

I also believe that many hunters think they have great hounds when it comes to running rabbits but once they run with others they find out otherwise. There are lots of great running hounds and each have their faults. Some things we may be able to change but others we can't.

Good luck and hope you find a great hound.


----------



## steve w (Feb 15, 2004)

A friend of mine has a dog from Snowman's kennel,about 3 now. He is a decent dog not great but pretty solid. Medium speed with good nose. Can be a little ornery with his kennel mate, not sure where that comes from. May be the owner's fault. Good luck.


----------

